# HP Proliant DL140 G3 Graphics drivers?



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've just installed xp x64 pro onto my proliant dl140 G3, the graphics driver at the moment is just "standard vga graphics adapter" which is terrible. Even moving a window makes it all mess up.

Can't find the name of the onboard graphics so I cant find a driver, HP havnt got any drivers on the site that I can see either.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I believe it's Nvidia FX drivers that you need. Either FX1500 and FX3500 is usually the onboard cards for HP DL140.
You can download FX drivers from the NVidia site, it's the same drivers for all models.
http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
Worth a try?
Also, some carry the Matrox MGA G200e video adaptor, so that's another one for trying.
http://developer.novell.com/yes/86954.htm

But Even Better:
To find out for sure the type of card, right click on My Computer> system properties> device manager> display adaptors> right click standard vga> properties> details> from drop down list choose hardware id & you will see a number something like this PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0392&CC_0300
Copy & paste it into google, search and you will find the name of your video card.
Good luck.
Houndog


----------



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry, none of them worked, They get half way through setup and say "no hardware on this computer is compatible with this driver"

Had a look at the hardware id but couldnt find anything about it, it looked like this, any ideas?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi there,
The ID shown above is for the Matrox MGA G200e. It seems they have no plans for XPx64 Drivers.
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/corpo/support/drivers/latest/home.php


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Our only option would seem to be hunting online for an unofficial driver, or one that someone else has discovered works for the G200e.
I'm searching as I write, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Im hunting too but cant see anything, cheers for the help dude


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you tried the ordinary XP drivers?
I'm still lookin!


----------



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah, not supported, thanks anyway, dont spend your life on it


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hello,
Sorry, but I give up.
I've noticed there are plenty of Matrox on eBay. The Millennium G400 MAX has 64-bit drivers available, and they don't appear too expenssive.
Best of luck whatever you do.


----------

